# I'm bringing Bundys, have they met you?*...



## Tahti (Apr 4, 2009)

10 points and a lot of love for whoever knows what song my thread title comes from! ;D (no cheating with Google! xD)

Today was a dark day... ;o no pink... I really like this look though!
Skin ; 
Illamasqua Powder in 010 *didn't want anything 'heavy' on my skin today...*
MAC Passionate E/S as blush
Illamasqua Fallen & MAC Strada as contour

Eyes ;
MAC Carbon, Espresso, Omega, Vanilla & Gesso E/S
MAC Zoomlash Mascara in Zoomblack
MAC E/L in Coco Riche

Lips ;
Illamasqua Pencil in Torment
Illamasqua L/S in Box
Illamasqua L/S in Fetish
Illamasqua L/G in Fury








And this is something a little less everyday-wearable xD I did this makeup as a project for my photography class.

What I used ;
Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in 105
MAC Carbon E/S
Illamasqua E/S in Fallen
Illamasqua E/S in Angst
MAC L/S in MAC Red


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

Very creative


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, fantastic job!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 4, 2009)

Amazingly creative makeup!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 4, 2009)

You are so talented, these looks are incredible.

How do you like the Illamasqua range?


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 4, 2009)

damn u r talented. looks like something from fashion week


----------



## Frosting (Apr 4, 2009)

Neat! You look like a character from a Tim Burton movie, and I mean that in the most complimentary way! The overall effect is very cool.


----------



## aggrolounge (Apr 4, 2009)

The first look is BAD ASS.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 4, 2009)

Very well executed! Great Job


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 4, 2009)

I keep looking at your lips in the first pic, that is amazing


----------



## fintia (Apr 4, 2009)

agree.. creatvie!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 4, 2009)

girl that is awesome! you are fuggen talented!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are such creative and beautiful looks!  Great job!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 4, 2009)

Very talented !!


----------



## rosasola1 (Apr 4, 2009)

verrrrrrrrrrry cool!! You have skills!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 4, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 5, 2009)

These are amazing!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm always so amazed at your FOTDs because they're always SO artistic and just.. Wow! I love it.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, you are an amazing artist.  Love the shape of your lips in the first one.


----------



## TexasBelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Wickedly fabulous, both of the looks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Breathtaking! In love with both looks. It's refreshing, you think so far outta the box!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 5, 2009)

Seriously, you're talented as hell!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_You are so talented, these looks are incredible.

How do you like the Illamasqua range?_

 
Ah, thankyou! ^_^;;
I LOVE Illamasqua, I find it just as good, if not better, than MAC *hides from lynching.. LOL* I like the packaging way more anyway xD The pigments are amazing, and the foundation too - I've never found a foundation range that matched my skin before. (Really ;/ N3/N*15 were all about 5 shades too dark for me..)


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you to everyone! <3 ^_^ put a big smile on my face..

smith130 ; Omg you are too sweet! Ha, now if I could only get a job working in fashion week... thankyouu!

Frosting ; hehe you guessed it ;D I was going for that look! <3

Tinkerbell4726 ; thanks! I love that shape too..

cupcake_x ; thankyou so much - I'll keep posting them then! xD

moopoint ; ah that makes me so happy! ^___^ thankyou so much. that's the nicest compliment ever!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Apr 5, 2009)

So so so so soooooooooooo amazing! Those pictures look like they were taken on a set of a fantasy movie!


----------



## thespry (Apr 5, 2009)

You have amazing skills!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_So so so so soooooooooooo amazing! Those pictures look like they were taken on a set of a fantasy movie!_

 
Thank you! Sometimes I wish I could live in a fantasy movie.. ;D


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Apr 6, 2009)

Amazing! I can't express how beautiful I think both looks are! I particularly LOVE the shape of the lips in the first pic! You are a great artist


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, these are so unique and cool


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 6, 2009)

very creative and verrry well done.


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 6, 2009)

creative and talented!


----------



## siemenss (Apr 7, 2009)

goegeous !
we want a tutorial


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *siemenss* 

 
_goegeous !
we want a tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm maybe ;D the Burton look is a lot easier than you'd think! <3


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 8, 2009)

Woah....you are an amazing artist.  Very impressive


----------



## n_c (Apr 8, 2009)

You have amazing skills!


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 8, 2009)

very creative you're talented.


----------



## raphdiaz (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow,i Love Your Looks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Apr 10, 2009)

wow!!! you deff got talent!!!! I love the first look


----------



## Esperansa_b (Apr 12, 2009)

That's awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 12, 2009)

that first is so beautiful! I´m really inspired!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 13, 2009)

That brand seem like something I should try (beeing a very fair redhead myself)


----------



## user79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow amazing! Love the 2nd look, very cool!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome job


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

u are a true artist. keep up the good work!!


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 19, 2009)

Freakin' cool....so extreme and so neat...love especially the first one...it looks so beautiful & deadly


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 17, 2009)

you are an AMAZING makeup artist! this is very inspiring!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jun 17, 2009)

awsome


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 17, 2009)

is that your "running to the grocery store" look? lol jk
really cool!


----------



## JakesGirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Love the look for your photography class - looks like a piece of artwork!


----------



## User67 (Jun 18, 2009)

You are so creative!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome,you are so creative and talented x


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 19, 2009)

wow i'm stunned. the first photo is phenomenal. your contouring...i'm at a loss for words lol.


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 16, 2009)

whorey crabs!!! gaw-gusss I love the lips n the first one


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 6, 2009)

i would give up my entire makeup collection to be as pale as you. everything.
you're so beautiful!

and skilled
not fair


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 6, 2009)

That is some great work!!!!!!!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm telling stories, saying what you're gonna do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful work.


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 3, 2009)

awesome!


----------

